# Poorboys Wheel Sealant



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking at buying a pot of this Heard all good stuff about it. Was wondering what people thoughts are on here about it?
Does it last very long? and easy to use?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a tub of that and tbh I don't use it anymore.
I didn't think it lasted very long and was a pain to apply in comparison to a spray sealant.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I put three coats on but I doubt it lasted a couple of weeks, so I have a lot left that will never be used!

It was fairly easily to apply.


----------



## yzfr1 (Oct 2, 2012)

dholdi said:


> I have a tub of that and tbh I don't use it anymore.
> I didn't think it lasted very long and was a pain to apply in comparison to a spray sealant.


+1 
same opinion here......smells nice though!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I looked at it, but in the end opted for Race Glaze Nano wheel sealant - very easy to apply and leaving an hour between coats means you get approx 6 months protection...


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I have this stuff too, as mentioned it smells good, but it takes a while to apply and doesn't last very long. I moved on to TDG Rasberry Wheel Seal which is far superior, super easy spray on wipe off. I've now moved on again to Gtechniq C5 which is fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickN55 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ahh cheers guys saved me wasting money on it! Will look for something else.. Using Dodo Juice Future Armour on them atm but looking for some wheel specific


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

RickN55 said:


> Ahh cheers guys saved me wasting money on it! Will look for something else.. Using Dodo Juice Future Armour on them atm but looking for some wheel specific


race glaze nano wheel seal, spray it on clean dry wheels, leave a few mins and buff then 1h later do the same again
2 layers will give you 6 months easy and you will only need to use a shampoo to clean them


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Another vote for race glaze, I find it works very well and is easy to use.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got it dosnt last long I now use FK1000 great stuff and also use on the car and last forever


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have a look at Wowo's Crystal Sealant. Currently still going well at the 7 month mark for me from a single coat and no top ups. I found it very easy to use and it isn't expensive. You can even mist it over the wheels when towel drying them if you want to boost the protection further.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Has it levelled off then Brian? I seem to recall the performance was dropping off a bit from the initial application?


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

On CYC they say use poorboys wheel sealant weekly for best results. A sealant needing to be applied weekly? If you had FK1000p or even Simoniz original you would not need to reapply for some months.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I will not buy PB Wheel Sealant again I prefer Zymol Wheel coat , I will try Swissvax Autobahn next week.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

send me a SAE bubble wrap envelope and you can have mine.

as said above, its not that good. i use carchem wheel armour


----------



## Rodger that (Aug 12, 2017)

The poor boys stuff is good for sealing exhaust tips though


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

I have used PBWW and have to say I was happy with it. Maybe not as long lasting as some of the other stuff mentioned above but I didn't think it was too bad. Saying that my car is not a DD so I don't need it to be as durable. I found it easy on and off.

Would I buy it again? Probably not. More because I would like to try something else than it was a bad product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Has it levelled off then Brian? I seem to recall the performance was dropping off a bit from the initial application?


Was a strange one steel. On the first update after 1 month the water behaviour looked poor. On the next check though it had improved greatly. Not quite sure what happened, possibly some residue or something still on the wheels for that initial check is all I can think of.

When I finish the testing I will be putting the photos up and you'll see what I mean. At 7 months now it's certainly not as round beading wise as it was at the 3/4 month mark.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

kingswood said:


> send me a SAE bubble wrap envelope and you can have mine.
> 
> as said above, its not that good. i use carchem wheel armour


Do you still have this ?

Could I grab it for my father in law if so ?

Cheers


----------

